# Brandungsbleie aufbewahren



## caruso (12. Juni 2005)

Jungs und Mädels, wie bewahrt Ihr Eure Brandungsbleie( insbesondere Krallenbleie) auf ? 
Habt Ihr spezielle Dosen oder Kästen dafür?

caruso


----------



## Micky (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Ich hab dafür kein extra Behältnis, einfach unten drin in der Angelkiste!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Dito. Abgesehen davon, dass ich die noch in ner kleinen Curver-Box aus dem Baumarkt unten in der Kiste stehen habe, damit die nicht den Boden der Angelkiste verkratzen, sondern nur die Billige Curver-Box.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dafür kein extra Behältnis, einfach unten drin in der Angelkiste!



Bei deiner Madam die Tuperdosen vergewaltigt hast du :m !!!


Ich hab sie in ner "Luxus-Einkaufstüte" von Bundi ganz unten in meiner Brandungskiepe, langt....


----------



## big mama (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Bei uns sind die Bleie auch `nur so `in dem Angelkoffer. 
Wenn es an den Strand geht, nehmen wir einen kleinen (Tupper-)koffer mit den jeweilg benötigten Vorfächern und Bleie mit. Die Koffer sind zwar zerkratzt, aber uns stört das nicht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Moin,
ich habe für den Zweck zwei Bleitaschen von Cormoran. Die sind ganz praktisch. Innen kann man wegen Klettverschlußhalterung die Tasche in beliebige Fächer einteilen. Ich habe davon eine für Krallen und eine für normale Bleie.


----------



## TARKUS (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

tuperdose mit deckel


----------



## Holger F. (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Moin,
ich nehme auch immer eine Plastikdose mit Deckel
für die Bleie.
Ganzen Gerätekasten nehme ich garnicht mehr mit
an den Strand.
Umhängetasche mit Rollen, Blei und Vorfächer.
Das muss langen wegen der Schlepperei.
Habe früher auch immer viel zu viel mitgeschleppt.

Petri Holger


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				Holger F. schrieb:
			
		

> Habe früher auch immer viel zu viel mitgeschleppt.
> Petri Holger




Ich sag aber lieber zuviel als zuwenig #6 ! Hätte kein Bock einzupacken weil ich zuwenig Sachen dabei habe...


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				Holger F. schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich nehme auch immer eine Plastikdose mit Deckel
> für die Bleie. Ganzen Gerätekasten nehme ich garnicht mehr mit
> an den Strand.  ...



Ich mach´s genauso wie Holger. Krallenbleie kommen in eine Plastikdose mit Deckel und machen da nichts kaputt, normale Bleie sind in einer Extradose. 

Einen Gerätekasten nehme ich auch nicht mit. Habe mein Futteral mit Rutenständer, Ruten, Rollen, Vorfachtaschen, Ersatzsschlagschnur und anderen Kleinteilen plus die Bleidosen. Dann noch eine Umhängetasche mit Schnittchen, Thermosbuddel etc. und Fischbeutel, Messer, Totschläger, ´n Sitzkissen und das war´s. 

Mehr würde mich beim Schleppen am Strand ankotzen, wenn ich 10-15 Minuten zu meiner Angelstelle vom Start aus durch den Sand latschern muss.


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr würde mich beim Schleppen am Strand ankotzen, wenn ich 10-15 Minuten zu meiner Angelstelle vom Start aus durch den Sand latschern muss.




10 - 15 Minuten geht ja noch, gab auch mal Tage an denen ich über ne halbe Stunde laufen musste...


----------



## Micky (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag aber lieber zuviel als zuwenig #6 ! Hätte kein Bock einzupacken weil ich zuwenig Sachen dabei habe...


 Bei Deiner Abrissquote (Süssau)...  Aber ich sag mal nix...

Zur Sache mit der Tupperdose (von hauke #h ): Da hast Du ja nach Deiner feigen Steinwurfattacke|motz: die Salzis untergebracht


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Sache mit der Tupperdose (von hauke #h ):




 |sagnix


----------



## Tomverl (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Hallo leute,
Ich nehme eine ein Liter Laborflasche, ist Zylindrisch und hat oben einen großen Schraubverschluss


----------



## Agalatze (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

hehe cooler thread eigentlich :m
also bei mir sind die fein säuberlich in ner plano-box sortiert,
wo auch meine normalen bleie drinnen sind.


----------



## Katze_01 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Moin


Fein säuberlich in Boxen im Koffer.:q 

Ist übersichtlicher und besser zu Handhaben.


----------



## caruso (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Antworten. Innner normalen Plasikdose hab ich sie auch. Hatte immer nur Probs mit Krallen. Die verhedderten und vertüdelten immer so.

Hatte gehofft, dass einer die "Idee" gehabt hätte und die Patentlösung hat.

Trotzdem Danke 


caruso


----------



## Micky (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				caruso schrieb:
			
		

> Die verhedderten und vertüdelten immer so.


 Dann einfach die Krallen einfach offen lassen. Macht das ganze etwas einfacher, hängt natürlich auch von der Größe Deiner Plastikdose ab. Ein bißchen Fummelkram ist das natürlich trotzdem, aber ist überschaubar.


----------



## Timmy4903 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				caruso schrieb:
			
		

> Die verhedderten und vertüdelten immer so.
> 
> 
> caruso


 
Da behilft man sich zur Not mit Gummibändern und hält so die Krallen zusammen...oder Tüddeldraht!!!


----------



## Agalatze (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

also ich habe null probleme mit den krallen.
wie gesagt die passen alle fein säuberlich in meine box hinein


----------



## Koschi (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Ich habe eine große braune - ausgespülte! - Plastik-Urinflasche (1l) mit großem gelben 10cm Schraubverschluss. Meine Frau wollte/ brauchte die nicht....


----------



## haukep (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei deiner Madam die Tuperdosen vergewaltigt hast du :m !!!
> 
> 
> Ich hab sie in ner "Luxus-Einkaufstüte" von Bundi ganz unten in meiner Brandungskiepe, langt....




Aprospros Tupperdose..... #d


----------



## Micky (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Sache mit der Tupperdose (von hauke #h ): Da hast Du ja nach Deiner feigen Steinwurfattacke|motz: die Salzis untergebracht


 Da zitiere ich mich doch mal selber !
Hauke, Deine Dose ist FRISCH DESINFIZIERT und wartet im Grunde nur auf Übergabe... ist also nicht vergessen !!!


----------



## Agalatze (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

nur weil micky zu blöde ist auf sein glas aufzupassen :m
tse tse tse


----------



## Micky (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Schrödi... Du hast wohl lange kein Blut mehr aus der Nase gespendet, was...  :q


----------



## Agalatze (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

und jetzt auch noch meine sprüche klauen.
mensch mensch micky... wird zeit dass wir wieder angeln gehen :m


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Ich habe die normalen Brandungsbleie in meinem kleinen Angelkasten und die Krallen schmeiße ich einfach in meinen Rucksack. Da ich davon immer nur zwei dabei habe, machen die keine Probleme. |wavey:  



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Schrödi... Du hast wohl lange kein Blut mehr aus der Nase gespendet, was...  :q



Bei uns heißt das. Noch so'n Spruch und deine Zahnbürste greift morgen ins Leere :q .

sunny #h


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Dose ist FRISCH DESINFIZIERT



Micky, ich bin entsetzt. Ich hoffe, dass sieht mal einer von den Fahndern. Das geht so nicht weiter mit dir :q  :q .

Taaaatüüüütaataa!!!

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Sunny, kann es sein das Du bei der FEUERWEHR bist ??? So oft wie Du hier TATÜÜÜTATAAAAAA schreist... oder ist es einfach nur das Alter was Dich verwirrt ??? :q


----------



## sunny (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Micky, ich will dir nur helfen, ehrlich :q .

Oder willst du garnicht Boardferkel werden? #c 

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brandungsbleie aufbewahren*

Nee, bin ich nicht unbedingt scharf drauf, und nur, wenn es sich irgendwann mal nicht vermeiden lässt.... :q


----------

